# rags to riches super show & concert



## modestonorteno (Feb 26, 2007)

Greetings to all my brown brothers,
I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada. I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows. Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully. I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck. Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event. Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing. Exotic Elva will be appearing. And a few more models as well. I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested. There will also be a concert with the names to be announced. 
The main thing is this: since the show will be in northern Nevada, how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show? There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides. I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly. There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth. $35.00 to pre reg. $35.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
But 4 now, I want to see the responses and see where this goes. I traveled all the way to Monterey for Streetlow Magazine's show and met a lot gente there. That's what lowriding is all about isn't it- UNITY & SUPPORT.
I will answer all inquiries, so don't trip on that.

Con Respecto


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

where in Northern Nevada?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

IN A TOWN ABOUT AN HOUR EAST OF RENO.


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

NEED MORE INFO SO I CAN BRING UP IN MEETING


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Mar 29 2007, 07:09 AM~7575583
> *NEED MORE INFO SO I CAN BRING UP IN MEETING
> *


Show is scheduled for July 22 of this year. Show time is 11a.m until 6p.m.
he town is called Fallon. It's about an hour east of Reno,Nevada. There will be trophies for 1st,2nd and 3rd. Catergories will also be announced on the flyers, which will be out in about two weeks. Best of show winners will compete for championship belts and so will the hoppers and dancers. If you need more info, get at me and I'll shoot it to you. Gracias, Gemini Entertainment.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

calling all clubs and solo ridaz


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Greetings to all my brown brothers,
I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada. I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows. Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully. I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck. Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event. Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing. Exotic Elva will be appearing. And a few more models as well. I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested. There will also be a concert with the names to be announced. 
The main thing is this: since the show will be in northern Nevada, how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show? There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides. I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly. There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth. $30.00 to pre reg. $40.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
But 4 now, I want to see the responses and see where this goes. I traveled all the way to Monterey for Streetlow Magazine's show and met a lot gente there. That's what lowriding is all about isn't it- UNITY & SUPPORT.
I will answer all inquiries, so don't trip on that.

Con Respecto
[/quote]


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada.  I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows.  Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully.  I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck.  Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event.  Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing.  Exotic Elva will be appearing.  And a few more models as well.  I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested.  There will also be a concert with the names to be announced.
> The main thing is this:  since the show will be in northern Nevada,  how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show?  There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides.  I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly.  There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth.  $30.00 to pre reg. $40.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Socios b.c. wll be there.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> : Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing. Exotic Elva will be appearing. And a few more models as well.


[/quote]
WELL SINCE THIS IS A LONG DRIVE WILL THESE MODELS BE COMPENSATING US FOR OUR TIME :cheesy: ----


J/K HEY SERIOUSLY HOW FAR IS THE DRIVE FROM SACRAMENTO TO NORTHERN NEVADA -WHATS THE WEATHER LIKE AT THAT TIME OF THE YEAR AND MOST IMPORTANT HOW ARE THE PEOPLE --CAUSE SERIOUSLY GOT TO KNOW ABOUT THE LOCAL KNUCKLEHEADS --YOU FEEL ME


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 3 2007, 07:36 PM~7613180
> *Socios b.c. wll be there.
> *


you know we will be there too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

WELL SINCE THIS IS A LONG DRIVE WILL THESE MODELS BE COMPENSATING US FOR OUR TIME :cheesy: ----
J/K HEY SERIOUSLY HOW FAR IS THE DRIVE FROM SACRAMENTO TO NORTHERN NEVADA -WHATS THE WEATHER LIKE AT THAT TIME OF THE YEAR AND MOST IMPORTANT HOW ARE THE PEOPLE --CAUSE SERIOUSLY GOT TO KNOW ABOUT THE LOCAL KNUCKLEHEADS --YOU FEEL ME
[/quote]  Exotic Elva shot me an e-mail and wants to make sure that no one is trying to hit on her because of her "man." She's young so I don't know. Sara Marie is very cool and down to earth and is willing to bring some of her friend up to the show. 
From sacramento to Fallon, Nevada is roughly two or two and a half hours. Short trip. The weather is pretty HOT so bring your chanclas and chonies J/K. The people over here are laid back and there ain't no trippin on colors. Besides, security will be on hand to make sure that colors and attitudes (if any) are checked at the gate. As far as the local police, they don't really trip unless there's some bullshit started. Just don't hit the switches cause they will pull you over. However, I am working on a possible parade for the day prior to the show with nothing but lowriders and i am trying to work it out with the Police Department to get the clearance to hit the switches during the parade. I've also got the pre-reg forms ready. If you're ready, shoot me an e-mail to: [email protected]. leave me a note and an address to shoot it to and I will do so immediately. Gracias for responding.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 4 2007, 10:24 AM~7616932
> *
> W
> *


  Exotic Elva shot me an e-mail and wants to make sure that no one is trying to hit on her because of her "man." She's young so I don't know. Sara Marie is very cool and down to earth and is willing to bring some of her friend up to the show. 




WELL AS LONG AS THEY ARE COOL AND NOT ALL STUCK UP IT IS ALL GOOD I WILL SHOOT YOU A PM WITH MY E-MAIL ADDRESS ON IT. COOL


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Apr 4 2007, 05:00 PM~7619669
> * Exotic Elva shot me an e-mail and wants to make sure that no one is trying to hit on her because of her "man."  She's young so I don't know.  Sara Marie is very cool and down to earth and is willing to bring some of her friend up to the show.
> 
> WELL AS LONG AS THEY ARE COOL AND NOT ALL STUCK UP IT IS ALL GOOD I WILL SHOOT YOU A PM WITH MY E-MAIL ADDRESS ON IT. COOL
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I know Sara marie is cool. She has been in Playboy's lingerie issue, on the cover of F.H.M. Magazine. Import Tuner, Muscle and Fitness as well as in Streetlow Magazine and Lowrider Magazine. Elva on the other hand is young and really hasn't that much going on with her in the lowrider scene other than Streetlow Magazine, lowrider magazine and Trucha's video. But she has always been cool with me. Guess it all depends on what you say and do. Que-No? Trust me, I ain't trying to get any hinas that are all stuck up for you guys. Mz. Sexia might appear as well. Will keep you posted. Gracias.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

more info coming very soon


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANK YOU FOR THE INVITE!! LOVE TO SEE SOME NORTHERN EXPOSURE


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Here's a pic. of Sara Marie. Just one of the models that will be there at the show. Enjoy.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada.  I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows.  Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully.  I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck.  Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event.  Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing.  Exotic Elva will be appearing.  And a few more models as well.  I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested.  There will also be a concert with the names to be announced.
> The main thing is this:  since the show will be in northern Nevada,  how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show?  There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides.  I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly.  There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth.  $35.00 to pre reg. $40.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
> ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada.  I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows.  Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully.  I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck.  Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event.  Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing.  Exotic Elva will be appearing.  And a few more models as well.  I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested.  There will also be a concert with the names to be announced.
> The main thing is this:  since the show will be in northern Nevada,  how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show?  There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides.  I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly.  There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth.  $35.00 to pre reg. $35.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
> ...




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 3 2007, 10:43 PM~7614866
> *you know we will be there too :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 04:08 PM~7639528
> *
> *


x2


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

[/IMG







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
Greetings to all my brown brothers,
I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada. I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows. Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully. I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck. Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event. Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing and a few more models as well. I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested. There will also be a concert with the names to be announced. 
The main thing is this: since the show will be in northern Nevada, how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show? There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides. I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly. There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth. $35.00 to pre reg. $40.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
But 4 now, I want to see the responses and see where this goes. I traveled all the way to Monterey for Streetlow Magazine's show and met a lot gente there. That's what lowriding is all about isn't it- UNITY & SUPPORT.
I will answer all inquiries, so don't trip on that. ANYONE WHO NEEDS OR WANTS A PRE-REG FORM, SHOW RULES, JUDGING, OR HOP/DANCE RULES CAN SEND AN E-MAIL WITH YOUR COMPLETE ADDRESS TO: [email protected] or you can post a reply here or you can call me directly @ 775-297-6486

Con Respecto
[/quote]


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

DEVOTION WILL TRY TO SEND SOME CARS WE ARE TALKING IT OVER NOW PM ME LATER I'LL HAVE MORE INFO ON HOW MANY


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

you got it carnal. working on getting Kitana Baker for the show as well. Called her up and we are working out the contract. Just some info for you and everyione else. Peace


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada.  I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows.  Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully.  I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck.  Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event.  Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing.  Exotic Elva will be appearing.  And a few more models as well.  I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested.  There will also be a concert with the names to be announced.
> The main thing is this:  since the show will be in northern Nevada,  how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show?  There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides.  I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly.  There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth.  $35.00 to pre reg. $35.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
> ...


be sure to check out the new post for the rags to riches battle for the belt


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada.  I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows.  Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully.  I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck.  Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event.  Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing.  Exotic Elva will be appearing.  And a few more models as well.  I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested.  There will also be a concert with the names to be announced.
> The main thing is this:  since the show will be in northern Nevada,  how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show?  There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides.  I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly.  There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth.  $30.00 to pre reg. $40.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
> ...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> 
> That's what lowriding is all about isn't it- UNITY & SUPPORT.
> ...


Uhm, check your screen name :nicoderm:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 20 2007, 11:44 AM~7736312
> *Uhm, check your screen name  :nicoderm:
> *


I am the same vato. New screen name due to difficulty with options for modestonorteno. I am also the owner of Gemini Entertainment, the one is throwing the show. Lived in Oakdale, Riverbank and Modesto Califas. Moved to Fallon, Nevada in 2001 after the loss of my Dad. With all due respect, excuse me if something ain't right. This is also something that should be discussed by pm's, not all over the board for security reasons. Gracias


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 20 2007, 01:15 PM~7736956
> *I am the same vato.  New screen name due to difficulty with options for modestonorteno.  I am also the owner of Gemini Entertainment, the one is throwing the show.  Lived in Oakdale, Riverbank and Modesto Califas.  Moved to Fallon, Nevada in 2001 after the loss of my Dad.  With all due respect, excuse me if something ain't right.  This is also something that should be discussed by pm's, not all over the board for security reasons.  Gracias
> *


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Apr 20 2007, 12:15 PM~7736956
> *I am the same vato.  New screen name due to difficulty with options for modestonorteno.  I am also the owner of Gemini Entertainment, the one is throwing the show.  Lived in Oakdale, Riverbank and Modesto Califas.  Moved to Fallon, Nevada in 2001 after the loss of my Dad.  With all due respect, excuse me if something ain't right.  This is also something that should be discussed by pm's, not all over the board for security reasons. Gracias
> *


PM'd


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Apr 20 2007, 11:44 AM~7736312
> *Uhm, check your screen name  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: LOWRIDING IS ABOUT UNITY, IDEAS, FAMILIA, RAZA AND CULTURA. I HAVE WORKED MY ASS OFF HERE IN NORTHERN NEVADA TO OPEN THE EYES OF THOSE WHO ARE BLIND TO THAT FACT. I HAVE ESTABLISHED SOME VERY IMPORTANT CONTACTS WITH SOME OF THE VERY IMPORTANT BUSINESSES HERE IN NORTHERN NEVADA SO THAT I CAN DO SOMETHING FOR MY RAZA OVER HERE, BECAUSE I SURE HAVEN'T SEEN OR HEARD OF ANYONE ELSE DOING IT. LET ME PUT IT TO YOU THIS WAY CARNAL: ANYONE WHO CONNECTS LOWRIDING WITH GANBANGING, DOES SO OUT OF IGNORANCE. THE SAME WAY A PERSON OR GROUP OR BUSINESS CONNECTS ANYONE WHO OWNS A HARLEY DAVIDSON WITH HELLS ANGELS OR OTHER OUTLAW BIKER GANG. GRACIS FOR BRINGING IT TO MY ATTENTION THOUGH. HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I now have the pre-reg forms available.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modestonorteno_@Mar 21 2007, 01:20 PM~7522893
> *Greetings to all my brown brothers,
> I am with Gemini Entertainment here in northern Nevada.  I used to live in Riverbank, Califas (just outside of Modesto), and I miss the shows.  Ene wayz, I will be putting on a show up here on July 22. - Hopefully.  I am still waiting for responses from some sponsors. But this much I do know,if all goes as planned there will be the car show itself, car dance radical and street($1000 for first, $300 for second $100 for third) same monies apply to the truck dance radical and street. Car hop & truck hop will also take place and I will be announcing the prize money for each catergory double pump: luxury-car- truck.  Single pump: luxury-car-truck. There will also be the macho man contest, bikini contest, coverage by Gilbert Chavez and the Streetlow Magazine Staff, Lowrider Scene as well as Street Stars will also be filming the event.  Streetlow Magazine model Sara Marie will be appearing.  Exotic Elva will be appearing.  And a few more models as well.  I am also looking at making a bicycle division; all depending on how many are interested.  There will also be a concert with the names to be announced.
> The main thing is this:  since the show will be in northern Nevada,  how many of you out there are willing to come up 4 the show?  There are no shows up here in Northern Nevada therefore I am calling on the support of the car clubs out there to help make this show a success by showing up and entering your rides.  I will be posting the flyers soon and will be getting the web site up shortly.  There, you will be able to download pre-reg forms. so on and so forth.  $30.00 to pre reg. $40.00 day of. Same for dancers and hoppers.
> ...


----------



## JOHNNIE3 (Mar 29, 2007)

You Can count on SUPREME ENTERTAINMENT in the House With Them SUPREME FAMILIA boyz Johnny 3 will be on the Vocals with the Hottest trax for the Summer Guest starz G-Stone from SMOKED-AWAY and The King from Royal Productions Hard hitters it's a Hood thang so please believe we got fire for the GENTE!!!!!!! YEEEEEE


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

were down


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

lets go fresno checking in


----------

